# Game 2: Heat @ Pacers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Series:
Pacers 1-0


Gametime: 7pm EST

Starters:
O'Neal--Odom
Artest--C.Butler
Foster--Grant
Miller--Jones
Tinsley--Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...08may08,0,7083978.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


The Heat spent Friday working on Plan B for its Eastern Conference semifinal series against the Indiana Pacers.

Plan A resulted in a 94-81 Game 1 loss Thursday night at Conseco Fieldhouse, where the series resumes tonight at 7.

The problem is, the Heat may never find a better opportunity to steal a game on the Pacers' floor than the opener.

Not only did Indiana forward Ron Artest begin the day with a migraine, but Pacers All-Star forward Jermaine O'Neal shot only 5 of 17. Impending Hall of Fame guard Reggie Miller was an unassuming 3 of 6 from the field.

Further, the Heat got solid contributions from point guards Dwyane Wade and Rafer Alston and outscored the Pacers 14-0 on the fast break, which had been the key to its survival against the Hornets in a first-round series that did not end until Tuesday.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...8may08,0,4973030.column?coll=sfla-sports-heat


Wade, you see, is still playing where LeBron James isn't, still starring when Carmelo Anthony can't. The Heat rookie guard is still rising to every playoff moment and still leaving people nodding their heads in appreciation of what he's doing.

On Thursday, in Indiana's 94-81 win over the Heat in this series opener, Wade was brightest Heat spot with 22 points. Again, he showed added versatility by providing seven rebounds and five assists.

Again, he learned to adjust his game.

"That's what he's showed me most in the playoffs," Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said.

The Pacers respected Wade's driving ability to the point they backed off guarding him closely. He kept trying to drive. And struggling, for the most part. Van Gundy took him out in the third quarter and told him to adjust to what Indiana was doing.

"Once I sat down, I just told himself to take what they're giving me," he said. "That was the mid-range jump shot. I started taking them, and they started going down."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/columnists/dan_le_batard/8610363.htm


There are no moral victories, not this time of year, not when only eight NBA teams are still breathing, but you have to admire the way the fearless Miami Heat keeps coming into these fights face first.

The mighty Indiana Pacers kept throwing the Heat down a flight of stairs Thursday night, telling them to stay down, but Miami is too young and stupid to be afraid. So they kept wobbling back up those stairs, looking for more, Caron Butler and Lamar Odom literally bloodied during the fray but asking through a winded, weary smile, ``Is that all you got?''

Reggie Miller finally finished Miami on this 94-81 night, finished the Heat the way he has been finishing NBA teams since Dwyane Wade was 9 years old, but not before Miami sent a message that was both warning and truth:

We're not going away quietly.

Indiana has its bloody hands full.

One problem: The Heat has played a lot of very good basketball during this season of resurrection, but virtually none of it has been on the road.

This is not a criticism as much as it is a statement of irrefutable and mathematical fact: The Heat is a bad professional basketball team outside of Miami.

Not mediocre. Not decent. Not even almost-kind-of-sort-of OK.

Bad.

So the Pacers literally bloodied Lamar Odom (three stitches under the chin) and Caron Butler (knee to the face) before figuratively throwing the rest of their teammates in the trunk of the car, too. Miami banged around back there for a while when things got desperate, making a lot of noise when panicked in the fourth quarter, but never found anything that resembled light or escape.

Miami again became roadkill.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/columnists/greg_cote/8610366.htm


Game 1 drew the teams a little closer, is what it did. In perception, at the very least. Game 1 should siphon a little of whatever overconfidence may have existed among the Pacers, and should give a little bit of hope (a little) to the Heat.

The Pacers won 94-81, yes, but the Heat won a measure of respect.

Indiana should win this series. Should. But it might not be in four or five games. And it will not be without a fight. That's what Thursday showed.

It was more than not quitting, even as the Indiana lead ballooned past 20 in the second half. It was the idea the young Heat was not intimidated -- despite its awful road record, despite the Pacers' great success at home.

It was the idea the Heat still believes, even if nobody else outside of its hard-core fandom does.

Miami got a struggling night from Lamar Odom, next to no offense from Brian Grant, and hardly anything at all of Eddie Jones.

And yet the Heat gave itself a modest chance, cutting the lead to eight with time to play.

Of course, the fact we are praising the Heat effort after a 13-point defeat tells you how much work Miami has to do.

The disparity between the teams seemed accurate in spurts and batches Thursday night, and it remains an onus on the Heat to prove it's not.

If Thursday was a small moral victory, those are consolations that won't cut it for Miami anymore. Not now.

It's going to take a Heat win on the road, right here, somehow, for the underdogs to have any chance in this series.

And a Heat team with a 13-32 road record, against a Pacers team 37-7 at home, looks to be as close to an impossible task as you'll find anywhere in these playoffs.

Again: Can the Heat prove it's not?

The Pacers have been saying all the right things to publicly respect the Heat, even as Indiana entered this series as confident as it was rested.

Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal complimented Miami's spunk, saying, ``Heart can be tougher to play against than talent.''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/9/144451-1119-179.html


The first thing the Indiana Pacers want to do this morning is ignore this column. Turn to Indiana Living and see what Billy Graham has to say. Or check out the front section of the paper, which is rumored to be filled with real-life news about things that matter.

Because I'm going to say something here they don't want to read.

*This series is done.*

Not that I'm giving up my reservations at Joe's Stone Crab or breaking my date with some of South Beach's finer establishments.

But tell me how the Miami Heat are going to win this series. Please. Edify me. Enlighten me. Tell me how the Miami Heat are going to extend this series beyond, say, five games, maybe give the Indiana Pacers a bit of a scare.

Here's what that was Thursday night: That was Miami's shot. Right there, Game 1, a night when the Heat would be running on adrenaline and the rust-laden Pacers would be suffering from the second-longest layoff in NBA postseason history.

And it didn't happen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/7/144449-7187-179.html


The one place the Miami Heat were supposed to be at a clear disadvantage against the Indiana Pacers in Game 1 of their Eastern Conference semifinal series was on the bench.

No, not the coaches, but the personnel each team could call upon if the starters weren't playing well.

The Heat had stuck to a strict rotation of seven to eight players, with backup point guard Rafer Alston being the one steady minute-grabber.

Alston did his part Thursday night at Conseco Fieldhouse, leading the Miami bench with 17 points, but to no avail in the Heat's 94-81 loss.

In fact, the Heat bench produced more points (27-20) and rebounds (16-12) than the Pacers' bench. Miami also outscored the Pacers 14-0 in fast-break points.

They did themselves in, though, by allowing the Pacers to capitalize on their turnovers (21 points off 13 Miami turnovers) and from the free-throw line (plus-14 attempts in the Pacers' favor).

"We tried to come in here and start this series off the way we finished Game 7 of the first round, with that energy and that fire," Alston said, referring to Miami's victory over New Orleans. "Coach (Stan Van Gundy) talked to us about coming in here and providing that spark, that energy. It just didn't happen for us."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/2/144655-6912-179.html



The Miami Heat let Indiana control the pace of Game 1 and they paid for it.

The Heat outscored Indiana 14-0 on fast-break points, but the Pacers forced Miami to play in the halfcourt for most of their 94-81 victory on Thursday night.

If the Heat have any chance of evening the best-of-seven series on Saturday, they know they have to up the tempo in Game 2.

"If we're going to be a halfcourt team, we're playing right into Indiana's hands," Heat guard Eddie Jones said. "They're a great, great halfcourt defensive team."

Dictating the flow of the game helped the Pacers overcome being outrebounded 47-39 and outscored 34-30 in the paint by a much smaller Miami front.

Indiana was able to keep the young, athletic Heat from getting into the open court where they thrive.

"If you compared the two teams performances from Game 1, the difference was they were able to execute their offense against us," Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> http://www.indystar.com/articles/9/144451-1119-179.html
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about what Bob Kravitz says. He is one of the top five dumbest sports writers in America. Whenever the Pacers win a game he thinks it means we're going to win the championship. Whenever we lose a game, it means our season is over. He is the definition of a bandwagoner.

I obviously think we'll win this series pretty quickly, but it's really stupid to guarantee anything at this point. The Pacers didn't really play very well in Game 1, how you can decide from that that the series is done is beyond me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

By the way, I got tickets to the game so I won't be around. If you see a guy in a white Caron jersey getting choked that's me.

It's about a 5 hr drive so if the Heat don't win....you might not see of me again... :dead:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Props for your dedication to make that long of a drive to see the game.

I have a friend who lives in Detroit, and if the Conference Finals is Pacers-Pistons we will be driving back and forth and going to all the games. Everyone says we're nuts for wasting so much time and money on sports, nice to see that we're not the only ones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Props for your dedication to make that long of a drive to see the game.
> 
> I have a friend who lives in Detroit, and if the Conference Finals is Pacers-Pistons we will be driving back and forth and going to all the games. Everyone says we're nuts for wasting so much time and money on sports, nice to see that we're not the only ones.


yea me and RoyWilliams went to Game 1 of NJ-Det on Monday night...that was only about a 2 hr drive....

I drove to see the Canes play at Tennessee last year in Knoxville which was about 6 hrs both ways...now that was a rough drive...

luckily for me, I have a nice hookup that I can get tickets for free....so my only expense is gas money, food and parking


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> yea me and RoyWilliams went to Game 1 of NJ-Det on Monday night...that was only about a 2 hr drive....
> ...


Go you! I hope chanting "Let's go heat" doesn't get you killed, but what the heck! heh! Go Heat baby! :laugh:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Props for your dedication to make that long of a drive to see the game.
> 
> I have a friend who lives in Detroit, and if the Conference Finals is Pacers-Pistons we will be driving back and forth and going to all the games. Everyone says we're nuts for wasting so much time and money on sports, nice to see that we're not the only ones.


I am going to go to the Detroit games of the Indy/Detroit series....

I am not going to be able to post here tonight though....gonna watch the game at a friends house(They are all Pistons fans :laugh: ).....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> I am going to go to the Detroit games of the Indy/Detroit series....
> ...


they're already selling tickets for next season??? I didn't know you could buy tickets that far ahead of time....:sigh: :no: 

anyways, I'm hitting the road...

GO HEAT TONIGHT!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> they're already selling tickets for next season??? I didn't know you could buy tickets that far ahead of time....:sigh: :no:
> ...


Ouch I should of saw that one coming.....:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is penetrating early!!!

Good to see!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lane violation

havent seen one of those in a while

:upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 quick fouls on Wade...:uhoh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hate to complain already but theyve missed 3 or 4 calls already. lamar odom was fouled by foster, that was pathetic defense. lane violation - typical nba refs padding #'s for their star players. o'neil had an awful game 1, and they dont want that to happen again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JO just got hit with his 1st foul!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

FREDDIE F'ING JONES DID TOUCH THAT BALL ON HIS FOOT, YET THE REPLAY DIDNT EVEN SHOW IT, IS ABC RIGGED TOO?!! WHAT A JOKE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on JO!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> FREDDIE F'ING JONES DID TOUCH THAT BALL ON HIS FOOT, YET THE REPLAY DIDNT EVEN SHOW IT, IS ABC RIGGED TOO?!! WHAT A JOKE


replays dont lie man...i hate how they changed the call, but they did get it right on that play


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Indiana looks awful. we need to capitalize on their crappy play. they wont play this bad for long.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> replays dont lie man...i hate how they changed the call, but they did get it right on that play


youre right, rplays dont lie, but the replay didnt show freddie jones in their camera angle they replayed! they showed a bad angle!! i saw it the first time. i would literally bet my life it hit freddie's foot after eddies


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

19-21 Pacers at the end of the 1st!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

could have been 21-21 but EJ was too late.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

once again, freddie jones went back court, jumped over it the midline and never established both feet before he got the ball. obvious call right in front of 2 refs. back court violation


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron needs to stop shooting!!!

Take the ball to the rim or pass!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Malik has been helpful so far......unexpcted help from him is a huge plus


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the sweet dunk!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on JO!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Thats 3 fouls on JO!!!


Wade made a sweet move to make him pick up that foul


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm calling a Heat win here, we're playing like crap and JO is already in foul trouble.:dead:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats a BS foul on Odom!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

2 bad offensive foul calls in a row....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

now Wade and Grant with 3 fouls so sad.

Odom or Caron has to step up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Odom was fouled but of course they didnt call it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

bull****!!!!!
The official SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom just got hit with a T!!!

These refs suck!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Harrington is the man! Drawing charges while injured and dunkin all over the Heat! Leave Jermaine on the bench, run the offense through Harrington and Bender.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

REEEEEEGGGGIIIIIIEEEEE Miller! Boom baby.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW EXPECTACULAR 3 POINTER BY REGGIE.

Not what we need though!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

36-44 Pacers at the half!!!

Miller for 3!!!:uhoh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea..that was an awesome shot by Reggie....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

they may be up 8, but if indy plays like this in miami, theyre gonan get blown out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if the game is officiated like this is Miami, the refs are gonna hear it from the fans all game...i could hear the ref u suck chants already


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

foul on odom for illegally getting to within 4 points, illegally forcing jermaine into a 4 step travel, miss of whole rim, shot clock violation, and illegally grabbing the uncontested rebound.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're going on a nice run but Miller is on fire!!!

They cant stop Wade!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

blocking foul on eddie jones for being set. in order to get a charge called, you must be moving, and wearing white and yellow. and if youre in the no-charge zone, its ok if youre wearing white and yellow.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just got hammered inside but no foul!!!

E.J. gets hit with a BS foul on the other end!!!

Typical!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

where is this "dominant inside game" the pacers supposedly have? thats 31 three point attempts in 6 quarters. let em keep shooting those.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the only foul call we have got all half wasnt even correct! caron charged, theyve missed at least 15 calls. wade just got clobbered again


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Al Harrington has single-handedly taken out the Heat starting line-up. He's a charge-drawing machine!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yo grant just got hit by 3 guys, no call. why dont these refs think that a pacer CAN commit a foul? we are getting fouled 2-3 times a possession.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> blocking foul on eddie jones for being set. in order to get a charge called, you must be moving, and wearing white and yellow. and if youre in the no-charge zone, its ok if youre wearing white and yellow.


LOL
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I hope is not like that in Miami.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> LOL
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


i dont think it will be...its always worse on the road...im kind of used to it by now


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why the hell is Allen shooting from 20 feet out?!?!:upset: 

Thats 4 fouls on JO!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh man this SUCKS!!!

The REFS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fred Jones with a back-breaker. He is going to be a player in this league.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're a solid BIG MAN away from being a legit contender in the East!!!We're playing great D on JO but we're leaving them open from 3pt land cuz we have to triple him!!!

All we need is a solid C!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

when wade gets dragged down by tinsley infront of millions of viewers and 3 refs within 10 feet, youre gonna need to shoot 100% from the field to reallistically have a chance at conseco. i think we have 5 or 6 charges, not one of them where the defenders even close to being set. early in the game, odom was hacked in the air by jeff foster, but odom has 4 fouls, 2 offensive. one was less contact on ron artest. i guess jeff foster gets more respect than a guy who avg'd 17 10 and 5 for the season.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am starting to like Dampier for next season if we can get him.

He rebounds and blocks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> when wade gets dragged down by tinsley infront of millions of viewers and 3 refs within 10 feet, youre gonna need to shoot 100% from the field to reallistically have a chance at conseco. i think we have 5 or 6 charges, not one of them where the defenders even close to being set. early in the game, odom was hacked in the air by jeff foster, but odom has 4 fouls, 2 offensive. one was less contact on ron artest. i guess jeff foster gets more respect than a guy who avg'd 17 10 and 5 for the season.


Don't know what game you're watching, but on all of Harrington's charges, which is like 4, he's been set.

Anyway, Miami, meet Jonathan Bender for the WB 4th quarter shootout winner.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Fred Jones with a back-breaker. He is going to be a player in this league.


Nope!!!

The only reason their hitting so many 3's is because we're crowding that paint to stop JO!!!If are perimeter defenders were actually playing on the perimeter they wouldnt be hitting,and no one would even know who Jones is!!!

Except for the people who actually believe he won the dunk contest!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Fred Jones with a back-breaker. He is going to be a player in this league.


that shot doesnt fall in miami. pacers are getting manhandled on the boards, at the half we had more assists, more rebounds, more steals, more blocks, less turnovers, and we were still down 8. all u have to do is look at the refs.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers lineup:

PG: Anthony Johnson
SG: Fred Jones
SG: Jonathan Bender
PF: Austin Croshere 
C: Scott Pollard

This is a playoff game isn't it?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hey refs! how about that thing called OVER THE BACK!? every player on the pacers should be fouled out by now. this is disgusting.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope!!!
> ...


Fred Jone's final dunk was amazing. He was basically parallel to the floor. Probably 25 degrees, and his arm was even lower. It doesn't look as flashy, but when you think about it, it is mechanically amazing.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rik Smits sighting in the crowd!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Fred Jone's final dunk was amazing. He was basically parallel to the floor. Probably 25 degrees, and his arm was even lower. It doesn't look as flashy, but when you think about it, it is mechanically amazing.


That doesnt change the fact that he wasnt better then J-Rich or Anderson!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 sick dunks for Wade!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesnt change the fact that he wasnt better then J-Rich or Anderson!!!


I think you missesd the point of my post:

it was.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Harrington draws another charge! I hope he's ok tommorow.

Bye bye Brian Grant. Have a nice flight home.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

See ya Odom.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom and B.G. have fouled out and Wade has 5!!!:devil:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats a T on Haslem and SVG!!!

These refs are garbage!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this officiating will not fly in Miami

its been absolutely terrible.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> See ya Odom.


on another bs call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They dont give Wade any calls!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

NBA record:

1st team ever to win 6 consecutive playoff games by double figures.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> They dont give Wade any calls!!!


yep...and that aint gonna chance as long as we are playing the Pacers.......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> NBA record:
> 
> 1st team ever to win 6 consecutive playoff games by double figures.


the 4 against Boston shouldnt count...

they were not a playoff team

but you beat us these last 2 games well. I give the Pacers credit for that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> the 4 against Boston shouldnt count...
> ...


It's not like there's never been bad teams in the playoffs before.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

boston and New york were below the .500% mark.
when was the last time they had teams below .500% mark in the playoffs.

Still though a nice accomplishment.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

props for that, but it ends here. no way indy will beat us by 10 at home.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well i'm back from my long and upsetting trip to Indy...and even at 3 am, I will share my thoughts:

I'll get the nice stuff out of the way first. It was my first visit to Conseco, and it's a very nice arena. The whole area where the ticket offices are is sweet and the whole setup and arena makeup is real nice. The downtown area was pretty nice too...I didn't know what to expect, but it was alright from what I saw in my walk from my truck to the Arena. 

When I was waiting for my tickets to be brought from the Heat rep, I met a few interesting people. First, I saw Bill Van Gundy (Stan's dad) and said hello. I coached one of Stan's kids at Heat camp last summer so I believe that's where I met Bill before (plus I saw him on TV recently). Then, I was talking to a big group of Heat fans and it turned out it was Dwyane's family. Very nice people and they actually switched my ticket with one of their extras b/c their's was a little bit closer.  I also got interviewed for one of the local News coverages before the game. They asked me "Are you nervous wearing your Heat jersey in the Sea of Blue?" and me being the cocky ******* that I am said "No not at all. Since I know we're gonna win tonight, I just laugh at the people who heckle me. It's been a fun day." and then were like "Oh, so you're already predicting a victory tonight?" so again, I'm like "Yeah! The other night was a fluke. We got this tonight." and so they ask "what makes you so confident the Heat will win tonight?" I come back with "Because they can't stop Dwyane or Lamar! And Brian Grant is just too tough for Jermaine...he needs to hit the weight room." and finally after they realize I'm the biggest Heat homer ever, they ask "So do you think the Pacers are a good team?" and I say "Well yea they've got the best record in the NBA. But I don't think they're the best team. There's quite a few teams in the West who are better and we (the Heat) somehow lose this series, the Pistons will probably sweep em." I gave em my name and I really hope I was on Indianapolis news as the biggest Heat *******.

Oh yea, they played a game too....what can I say. I thought we were gonna win it. We played em close in the 1st quarter. JO got in foul trouble. 2nd quarter, we were still close. But then the 3rd quarter killed us again. I bet the Pacers fans around me were wishing I'd leave b/c I never shut up about those awful calls all game. If Ron Artest is the best defender in the NBA, Al Harrington is the God of Defense. He flops, it's a charge, no questions asked. The same calls don't go our way when we flop. I kept hearing "We're the home team, we're supposed to get those calls"-- Do you think we'll get all those calls in Miami? I doubt it. 

And finally -- Why is Malik Allen playing so much? He had more minutest tonight than he did all season and he's guarding Jermaine O'Neal!?!?! I mean, he didn't do horrible. I think he had 6 pts. But did he play against the Hornets? And now all of a sudden he plays big minutes. Udonis gets pretty much no minutes when he was playing tons of good minutes in the Hornets series. And Rasual too. Why is he rotting on the bench? And even on the bench, he's contributing about as much as Eddie Jones. It's not like he has the excuse of Artest guarding him like Caron, who should still get some buckets but I understand that he doesnt put up numbers w/ Artest on him. 

I really don't know...we're down 0-2 now but we were in their position last series and look what happened. We've won 16-17 games in a row at home. We need AAA to be bangin just like Conseco was tonight. We HAVE to take both in Miami. If we don't, we're done in 5 games.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my tickets to be brought from the Heat rep, I met a few interesting people. First, I saw Bill Van Gundy (Stan's dad) and said hello. I coached one of Stan's kids at Heat camp last summer so I believe that's where I met Bill before (plus I saw him on TV recently). Then, I was talking to a big group of Heat fans and it turned out it was Dwyane's family. Very nice people and they actually switched my ticket with one of their extras b/c their's was a little bit closer. I also got interviewed for one of the local News coverages before the game. They asked me "Are you nervous wearing your Heat jersey in the Sea of Blue?" and me being the cocky ******* that I am said "No not at all. Since I know we're gonna win tonight, I just laugh at the people who heckle me. It's been a fun day." and then were like "Oh, so you're already predicting a victory tonight?" so again, I'm like "Yeah! The other night was a fluke. We got this tonight." and so they ask "what makes you so confident the Heat will win tonight?" I come back with "Because they can't stop Dwyane or Lamar! And Brian Grant is just too tough for Jermaine...he needs to hit the weight room." and finally after they realize I'm the biggest Heat homer ever, they ask "So do you think the Pacers are a good team?" and I say "Well yea they've got the best record in the NBA. But I don't think they're the best team. There's quite a few teams in the West who are better and we (the Heat) somehow lose this series, the Pistons will probably sweep em." I gave em my name and I really hope I was on Indianapolis news as the biggest Heat *******.
> ...


That was one helluva experience man, meeting Dwyane's family? 

Oh yeah, did you go home right away? Well, Im assuming you didn't go to any bars or stuff or you wouldn't be posting here right now, you'd be dead. :laugh: jk

Anyway, I hope the Heat get their 2 home games and upset the Pacers in Game 5!


----------

